# Anyone want to go to Chile for 3 months?



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Can you speak spanish?


----------



## IanL (Mar 30, 2021)

Mike256 said:


> Can you speak spanish?


hardly


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

IanL said:


> hardly


Hate to say it but your plan is not a good one in that case imo. Things can be hard enough moving to a place without a job secured when you Can speak the local language.


----------



## IanL (Mar 30, 2021)

Mike256 said:


> Hate to say it but your plan is not a good one in that case imo. Things can be hard enough moving to a place without a job secured when you Can speak the local language.


ok you're not invited


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Mt. Hood to Chile. I do hope one of your "plans" works out for you.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Did you think this through any more than you did Hood, you still here? It's a great thing to live wild even at your age, travel, not get tied down, live life like a transient from one opportunity to the next. But theres a myth that people do that by the seat of their pants. The ones who do it successfully actually meticulously go through the steps and plans. They go where there's an opportunity presented to them, not one where they hope to find one.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Being a certified guide with skills and stuff, or doing a complicated job for low pay might work, but trying to steal local jobs would be wildly unpopular. If you’re not actually a teacher, getting to be an assistant teacher without knowing the local language wouldn’t work. Maybe your best luck would be slave or driver for ski teams, but gotta find that before you go.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

Valle Nevado probably has the most tourists and would be the easiest to find a job not knowing the local language. Not a bad place if you've never been.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Oldman said:


> Mt. Hood to Chile. I do hope one of your "plans" works out for you.


Don't forget his New Zealand plan!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I say go for it as long as you can afford to get back if it doesn't work out. You're only young once, eff the haters. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

@IanL For perspective, how old are you?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Also, had a friend go to China to teach English, you don't need to know the language of the country to do it, and it's almost exclusively Americans doing it, nobody local does. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolyMountain (10 mo ago)

Mike256 said:


> Hate to say it but your plan is not a good one in that case imo. Things can be hard enough moving to a place without a job secured when you Can speak the local language.



That really isn't true. Many affluent Latin American families want their children to learn English from a native speaker. Same with Japanese. Spanish is incredibly easy to pick up. Your plan would be much MUCH easier speaking Spanish, however not impossible. My wife is from Mexico and I have several relatives who have done just what you are speaking of in Japan. Just do it.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

TheHolyMountain said:


> That really isn't true. Many affluent Latin American families want their children to learn English from a native speaker. Same with Japanese. Spanish is incredibly easy to pick up. Your plan would be much MUCH easier speaking Spanish, however not impossible. My wife is from Mexico and I have several relatives who have done just what you are speaking of in Japan. Just do it.


I don’t see how what I said isn’t true. To think it would be easy to just rock up in a country where you can’t speak the language, know nobody, and no job secured is daft.

edit: so after a 2 minute google search that you’d think op would have done, to teach english in chile you need a job/employer before you get your visa to be able to do that job on your tourist visa. Also, apparently most programs that hand out the jobs require you to be certified. But sure, sound easy plan.


----------



## TheHolyMountain (10 mo ago)

I'm just stating that to teach English as a second language you don't need to be fluent in the countries language. The visa requirements are a whole different story obviously. But hey, let the guy live on the edge a little, we've all done it! I'd opt for selling beer or coffee if that was my plan though


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Mike256 said:


> I don’t see how what I said isn’t true. To think it would be easy to just rock up in a country where you can’t speak the language, know nobody, and no job secured is daft.
> 
> edit: so after a 2 minute google search that you’d think op would have done, to teach english in chile you need a job/employer before you get your visa to be able to do that job on your tourist visa. Also, apparently most programs that hand out the jobs require you to be certified. But sure, sound easy plan.


It would be easier to know Spanish but most tourist areas have a high % of English as a second language folks. Dropping in and immersing yourself in the culture is also a great way to come up to speed fast on conversational Spanish


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

TheHolyMountain said:


> I'm just stating that to teach English as a second language you don't need to be fluent in the countries language. The visa requirements are a whole different story obviously. But hey, let the guy live on the edge a little, we've all done it! I'd opt for selling beer or coffee if that was my plan though


Right but I was saying in my original post that it’s hard enough when you can actually speak the language if you have nothing lined up so it will be even harder not knowing the language. This is why he is currently living in a tent. Unless you have lots of cash to drop to immerse yourself as elevation put it, shit just ain’t that easy.

Not trying to crush dreams here but as lab said, people that do this well go in with a plan. The ones that have no plan are the ones you see on border security and banged up abroad.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Mike256 said:


> Right but I was saying in my original post that it’s hard enough when you can actually speak the language if you have nothing lined up so it will be even harder not knowing the language. This is why he is currently living in a tent. Unless you have lots of cash to drop to immerse yourself as elevation put it, shit just ain’t that easy.
> 
> Not trying to crush dreams here but as lab said, people that do this well go in with a plan. The ones that have no plan are the ones you see on border security and banged up abroad.


100% fair point, I wouldn’t travel to another country where i don’t speak the language without having my gig and first month of housing figured out, don’t enjoy that much unknown, my point was only it’s not the end of the world if one does from a language perspective. I’ve got plenty of pals who have travelled throughout South America and have generally been able to pick up gigs (especially in the service industry at resorts that serve North American/European tourists) with relative ease if they are native English speakers

my biggest concern would be housing, dude should at least have some hostels lined up as he gets the lay of the land, based on his mount hood post I think he’s underestimating how much Covid has changed the ski bum lifestyle


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

IanL said:


> Been thinking of going over to see if I can find a job. Hopefully at an area but if not then maybe something like teaching English in a nearby city or smthg else. Terrain park would be my first choice but that might be unlikely.
> 
> Wondering if areas near Santiago would be better since there are more foreigners or if I should go south down to Corralco, nevados de chillan, Pucon, etc. Wonderif it would be best to go to a small mt vs popular one.


Do you have your TOEFL Certificate? You will need it for most jobs teaching English in a foreign country.

If you are under 30 think about NZ. They offer a 1 year working visa. All you need is a round trip plane ticket and 4200 in the bank. Hiring is happening right now and immigration is open to US nationals now.









Information about : USA Working Holiday Visa


This visa is for young citizens of the United States of America who want to work or study while they holiday in New Zealand.




www.immigration.govt.nz


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

bob2356 said:


> Do you have your TOEFL Certificate? You will need it for most jobs teaching English in a foreign country.
> 
> If you are under 30 think about NZ. They offer a 1 year working visa. All you need is a round trip plane ticket and 4200 in the bank. Hiring is happening right now and immigration is open to US nationals now.
> 
> ...


He’s well over 30 from comments in a different thread.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> He’s well over 30 from comments in a different thread.


Jeez, seriously? I'd have figured he was early 20s at most...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Manicmouse said:


> He’s well over 30 from comments in a different thread.





ridethecliche said:


> Jeez, seriously? I'd have figured he was early 20s at most...


Yeah that's legit shocking. Strong fresh out of tier 3 city high school 19-20yo vibes.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

No chance at customs in NZ. "What is the purpose of your stay and when are you leaving NZ?" _shifty eyes_ "errr"... "Deport him!"


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

bob2356 said:


> If you are under 30 think about NZ. They offer a 1 year working visa. All you need is a round trip plane ticket and 4200 in the bank. Hiring is happening right now and immigration is open to US nationals now.


SICK.... its even better 
4,200 New Zealand Dollar equals
2,626.31 United States Dollar

That is super attainable. Wow, wish I was young again, I'd jump on this in a heart beat.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

/laughs in NZ cost of living

You have no idea mate 😂


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

$11 USD for a cheap 1kg block of cheese
$1.88 USD for 1 litre of 91 octane

Oh and welcome to the metric system. It’s really good!


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> $11 USD for a cheap 1kg block of cheese
> $1.88 USD for 1 litre of 91 octane
> 
> Oh and welcome to the metric system. It’s really good!


MATH IS HARD!


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> /laughs in NZ cost of living
> 
> You have no idea mate 😂


I figured the $ in the bank is just a small guarantee that you would have a little $ to get settled. If it is a work visa then you should be getting a job....well hopefully getting a job i suppose. 

Ah, to hopes and dreams!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> /laughs in NZ cost of living
> 
> You have no idea mate 😂
> 
> ...


There's many things I miss about NZ, the cost of living is not one of them. Though that cost is worth it when it comes to cheese, North American cheese is terrible! I even spend less $ per km driving a gas guzzling SUV here than I did driving my little Corolla wagon in NZ


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

True, we have some good cheese here! Price of houses, rent, gas, groceries is terrible though.

People love to move here, but they just need to be prepared.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> True, we have some good cheese here! Price of houses, rent, gas, groceries is terrible though.
> 
> People love to move here, but they just need to be prepared.


Corresponding salaries too though, or no? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Minimum wage is waaay better than in the USA, but you'll earn loads more in the USA as a professional. Guess we haven't perfected capitalism yet.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Manicmouse said:


> Minimum wage is waaay better than in the USA, but you'll earn loads more in the USA as a professional. Guess we haven't perfected capitalism yet.


Ya capitalism perfected here you can pull in $80-100K, have no health, dental or vision coverage, no retirement account, renting an apartment for more than a mortgage due to federally owned student loan debt and get to watch daily coverage of another mass shooting.

If you're interested in the perfected capitalism created here in the land of the free, we would love to help you install this program in your own country. Simply let us know and we will send over some Freedom Rockets to start the process because yes we all know that we're better than all of you, we were taught so in kindergarten.


----------

